# GoatFundMe .... husband not impressed



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

I sell make decals to make a little money on the side. This is what happens when I have too much time on my hands!

My husband and I both hate carrying cash so we usually put it on the dresser until someone deposits it. Well I made a goatfundme jar and my husband was less than impressed


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

That's awesome!! Love the play on words! I think we all need goat fund me's... I didn't realize how much I'd be spending on our cute goat friends, but they're sooo worth it!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Is that your own artwork? It is amazing.

Btw, if 10s and 20s are spare change at your house, then you run in different circles than I.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> if 10s and 20s are spare change at your house


That made me smile, too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

I sold a bunch of my house plants so that’s the only reason more is in there than normal lol! Normally 5s are a big deal here haha! I also rarely use cash so I rarely add to this. It just sits because our bank is USAA which has no local locations so depositing cash is a pain. 

I do a lot of my own artwork but since this was a quicky just for me I got it from a service I use and just added the words and such I wanted.


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jan 23, 2019)

I like it and I’m a real man (dance)


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

OpieDoodle said:


> View attachment 145687
> View attachment 145689
> 
> I sell make decals to make a little money on the side. This is what happens when I have too much time on my hands!
> ...


You have no idea... during my time convincing the rest of the family for goats, I started a goat fund box (which soon became the dumping ground for money laying around), as well as pitching the idea to friends and family for a "goat fund me" page. Glad I wasn't the only one who thought of that!!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

I love it!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

I figure it’ll also be good to keep around for unexpected vet bills or “oh crap” expenses lol


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

that is adorable!(highfive) (thumbup)


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Ours would stay empty.


----------



## SonRise Acres (Apr 24, 2018)

Love it!


----------

